# Looking for wild Citrus trees growing locally



## tony7758

Hi,
I would like to find some of this plant/tree I could dig up and keep. This is a wild orange tree that grows all over our area of Texas. It grows wild both North and South of Houston. The fruit is nasty and taste sour. It is called "Poncirus Trifoliata" or Trifoliate Orange. The 3 part leaf and sharp thorns make it easy to remember or spot. It could be up to 10 foot tall, though I would not want one that big. It can be straight branches and straight thorns or curly branches and thorns. It is the best rootstock for growing citrus trees along the upper Texas Gulf coast. Have you ever noticed something like this on or around your area? The thorns are very bad and can be an inch long. If you see any please let me know. I would like to find and dig up 6 or 8 of these. Size less that 5 foot tall, diameter say pencil to thumb size. I want to find it somewhere I am allowed to dig it up. I know some public parks it grows in but it is illegal to dig up plants there. 
I am learning to graft citrus and need some more to practice with. You cannot buy this any where I know of. If anyone finds me a place to did these up legally I will give them a grafted citrus tree for their trouble. 
Thanks
Tony


----------



## BATWING

I thought they were wild lemons. I have a few on my property but will verify it the same as what you have displayed. The ones I have look to be about 1-2 diameter and easy to dig up. I will check them out this weekend when I get some daylight while being at home.


----------



## tony7758

There is a Houston website with a good description of them. This is not my website but it was listed in this forum last year I think.

http://www.foragingtexas.com/2007/07/trifoliate-orangebitter-orangehardy.html


----------



## bobm.

*Response re Trifoliate*

Hello: I have seen your message regarding the trifoliate fruits. I have 6 to 8 small plants in pots and will gladly give you 2 or 3 of these if you would like to have them. However, there is a tree along the highway near Angleton which is loaded with the fruit. If you would like to call me I can either give you the plants or tell you where you can find the tree for seeds.Bob 979-299-9689


----------



## Johnny9

How many do you want? Got thousands of them in all sizes. HATE UM!!!


----------



## Tate

tony7758 said:


> There is a Houston website with a good description of them. This is not my website but it was listed in this forum last year I think.
> 
> http://www.foragingtexas.com/2007/07/trifoliate-orangebitter-orangehardy.html


That foraging website is great! Thanks for posting.


----------



## tony7758

Juan,
PM sent
Thanks
Tony


----------



## fishingcacher

Thanks for the post. I see these all the time and thought they were wild lemons. I have a large tangerine tree and died and came back. I was so excited when it started to bear fruit until it turned out to be sour oranges from the root stock. The root stalk is very healthy and I plan to graft a small tangerine onto the large root stock.


----------

